# How To Stop Crying / Howling



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Many people have had good luck placing a sheet over the crate to make it feel more den like. Hope that works for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How long have you had him? Do you put him in there every night and while you are gone? Because for him to be that old and still cry means that it must be really bad for him to be in the crate. Feed him in his crate, give him treats, make the crate a fun place. And like Oaklysdad said put a sheet over the crate to see if it helps. If you have a safe place that you think he will not tear up like a bathroom or laundry room and put him in there to see if it is any better.


----------



## I Love Goldies (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Got home tonight and note on door from the apartment complex stating that I am in violation of the lease because my dog is disturbing the neighbors. Apparently he is howling for hours and hours, takes a nap, then wakes up and starts howling again. I have 14 days to get rid of the dog, or surrender my keys to the apartment and move out. I am thinking about having him debarked. Has any one ever done that or knows anything about that? Please help, I cant move and I dont want to give up my Pepsi.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooh, I would not have him debarked. That is not the way to go. If it comes to it, try a citronella spray anti-bark collar, but you really need to get to the bottom of his howling. As Beaushel suggested, could you try putting your pup in a safe room while you're gone? My puppy hated her crate too and would put up quite a fuss, but was quiet as a mouse when left alone outside of her crate. Do you give him something to occupy himself with while you're gone?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

ELECTRIC BARK COLLAR!!!!!!!!!
PROBLEM GONE!
Cause of problem not gone however.


----------



## ImaRetriever2 (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with K9-Design. Get an electric bark collar. Although, I had a english setter once named Bosco that howled all the time too. I go him a bark collar and he would start howling, then yelp (shocked by collar) then howl some more, then yelp, howl/yelp, etc. The dumb dog never learned \"no howl, no shock\". At any rate, Bosco didn\'t last long. He got hit by a train when he was chasing a bird. No, I am not saying if you get a electric bark collar that your dog will get hit by a train! Very unlikely, indeed! I hope everything works out for you. Remember there are no bad dogs, just bad owners. I am sure that your Pepsi will be fine once you get the collar.


----------



## ImaRetriever2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry about that incoherent post. It was my first post and I was a bit nervous.


----------

